# Low Progesterone at 9 weeks?



## CastawayBride

Hello ladies,

We saw our bean at 7 weeks and 8 weeks, strong heart beat both times. Doctor is being cautious and had progesterone tested, again, to make sure that is able to support my pregnancy. I never had it checked with my son so not sure what it was...

It came back at about 14 early on, like 5/6 weeks. Well at 9 weeks went down to 7.8....Doc said he was putting me on supplements, 300 mg. So I took them for 3 days and it went up to 12.8. He now bumped it up to 500 mg....

This is making me nervous...:nope: Anything to be nervous about??

I have repeat bloods this Sat. I noticed on Dr. Google that if you eat before that can almost half your progesterone?! So this time I will not eat before testing...


----------



## msaries81

I had low progesterone too, mine was only at about a 8.9 or so earlier on in my pregnancy (I never tested anymore after that). I was worried sick because I had two chemical back to back just 8 months prior to testing positive again on Jan 21st, 2014. My HCg levels were looking good though so my OB didn't think progesterone suppositories would do anything to change my pregnancy but she did give prescribe the medication for me for my own piece of mind. I used the meds for about a couple weeks from about 7 or 8 wks to only 10.5 wks, I really did not enjoy the suppositories at all. I'm 13 wks and 4 days today and at my 13 wk OB appt my baby's hb was at 150 so I'm a little at ease now. I asked my OB if it was necessary anymore to keep taking the meds but she said no, she told me the placenta is working in place by now taking over the progesterone. I'm being hopeful and wishing you the best as well. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## slg76

hi castaway. I don't know much about progesterone levels but I'm just here cheering you on. I know it has been a worrisome pregnancy for you so far. I hope that your levels come back fine and that the rest of this pregnancy is smooth sailing :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

I have an update ladies! After being on the supplements for a week my progesterone shot up to 50! Doctor is pleased and for my State of mind will allow me to stay on them until 14 weeks (he usually says stop taking them at 12)...thank you for your well wishes!!!!


----------

